# SA Ruining Chances of Getting a Good Job



## HannahG (Aug 31, 2010)

I know other people have touched on this but really, I think we all can agree that SA basically increases our chance at failing to get or keep a good job.

I remember years ago, after my previous job/company went out of business, my sister and I went to a job placement agency. I treated it like an interview. I read up on stuff beforehand, dressed nicely and when I met the woman who was supposed to help me, I did the whole firm handshake thing and tried to speak up, smile & be friendly. 
She was like "What?" "Huh?" Every time I opened my mouth so then I was like screaming at her for her to hear me, straining my voice and afterwards my sister looked me like I was disgusting because I didn't 'speak up' initially. I was why the F is it my issue that so many people need hearing aids? 

Needless to say that placement agency didn't help me.

The handful of jobs I've had, people always expect you to talk non-stop. Even on breaks, while I just want to read or go on my phone, people are trying to talk to me. It's exhausting. So in a previous job I had I was getting so sick of it that I basically read on my first break and lunch then talked to co-workers during last break (to appear sociable) but it wasn't enough for them.

My current job is all chatter on the phones so that is tiring in itself but my new boss expects people to talk with her whenever she comes over and feels like it. I never know what to say except I know she likes this one tv show so I just keep asking her about that. 

My co-worker is a soft spoken guy with SA and he gets treated worse than I do. He tried to get transferred to another department (a good one). He didn't get the job despite being qualified for it and having worked for the company for 10 years. Instead they gave the job to an outgoing guy who's worked here for only 6 months.  

And of course there's the fact that most job ads state 'a friendly, energetic, positive attitude...' which is code for 'popular & likeable' imo. Seeing these ads makes me depressed but I usually apply for jobs even if I have no qualifications...

I find it incredibly frustrating though. There are practically no good jobs out there. At least in my area. The ones that are good either require PhD's or they're for jobs like sales that require lots of talking/negotiating. 

Where are all the jobs that would suit people with SA or even just introverts?


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

From what I've been told, there are also jobs online where you can work from home. Like telecommuting, medical record keeping, survey taking, medical transcription, website tester, the list goes on. If that doesn't work, you could also look at labor jobs like warehousing, you could be a forklift operator, unloader, processor, a dispatcher. Usually these types of job are worked either solo or with a very small team.


----------



## Juliaf1974 (Dec 14, 2015)

Care work is good for people with social anxiety. Staff are caring and also the people we look after are non judgemental and depend on you. I work with people with learning disabilities that have little or no communication. Having social anxiety actually helps me relate to the people I look after. Most staff I have come across in my job are lovely people who don't care whether your shy or awkward.


----------

